# Systemupdate - erst alles downloaden, dann alles kompilieren

## MaHejn

Hail 2the king of call-by call!

ich habe folgendes problem: ich möchte mein system von 1.2 auf 1.4 updaten und zudem alle pakete aktualiesieren. nun wäre es mir sehr recht, wenn ich über die nacht alle benötigten pakete auf einen streich downloaden könnte und dann das gesammte system neu kompilieren könnte. momentan läuft es ja folgendermassen. paket downloden - paket kompilieren, nächstes pakete downloden und wieder kompilieren. aber da mir zum einen nur ein ISDN anschluss zur verfügung steht und zum zweiten mein rechner mit 500MHz nicht der schnellste bei übersetzen des quellcodes ist, wird hieraus eine langwirige und in diesem sinne auch teure angelegenheit ... ich hoffe, man kann mir helfen, eine lösung zum problem zu finden!

gruss, Mahejn

----------

## bogiman

portage -f ..... 

Gruß,

bogiman

----------

## MaHejn

du meinst sicher "emerge -f" .. aber so muss ich ja jedes paket einzeln 'fetchen' .. wie kann ich denn alles fetchen, dass nicht mehr aktuell ist?

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## LinuxDocc

emerge -fu world

----------

## MaHejn

ich werde es ab 18:00 testen .. dann zahle bei call by call *?* nur noch den abendtarif  :Smile: )

danke!

----------

## Pietschy

Noch besser sollte sich 

```
emerge -uef world
```

 auswirken, dann werden auch die Updates der Abhängigkeiten der im world stehen pakete gezogen, oder nicht ???

Ronny

----------

## MaHejn

ganz logisch sind die attribute -e und -u in kombination mit fetchonly genau, die ich auch nach der anleitung zum update von 1.2 auf 1.4 brauchte .. danke nochmal - hat alles supper geklappt, doch musste ich so ca 7 stunden downloaden ..  :Smile: 

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## Crash1976M

und  wo speichert er diese dann temp. hin ?????

----------

## TheDodger

/usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## Crash1976M

 *TheDodger wrote:*   

> /usr/portage/distfiles

 

thx

----------

